# Raccoons and Opossums



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

They have gotten 2 here that were rabid and 2 fox, in the last month, could that be it?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We don't have much rabies at all on Long Island. The raccoons are heavily infected with leptospirosis though. I suppose that might be part of it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I think the toads are more stupid than raccoon and opossums.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that is a pretty safe bet for you, but around here I haven't seen an epidemic of dead toads in the streets!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I have no idea, but the spoos met their first live opossum in our yard recently! They barked their heads off at it, but it didn't move, so they couldn't chase it. Nice little survival adaptation there.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Someone I know has spoos who tag team hunt the opossums in their large backyard. The dogs bring them into the house to show their owners. Could you imagine the mayhem if one was just really playing possum and got up and tried to get back out after the dog put it down? I think Peeves dissuades raccoons and opossums from coming into our yard.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Lily, that is funny to picture!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Could have happened to me...Our backdoor light was out and Buck did bring one in the house. Fortunately, he took it into his crate and DH managed to snag it with a towel. They are no match for Spoo’s. I do not want him to tangle with a raccoon. Ever.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Nike laid out a Possum, came running to tell us about it, and it had run off. Poor Nike, was he ever confused. Road kills increase around here based on the breeding season. The"twitterpated" critters chase each other right across the road without a thought for traffic.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have attached a little story I wrote years ago when I lived in northwest Florida - prime possum country.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If anyone wants a holiday opossum for the feast, PM me in November, lol! They eat fleas, btw, and are considered flea neutral. That is the nicest think I can say about them.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I've seen a lot of '**** roadkill lately too. Not so many 'possums. My DH actually participated in the "hunt" a little while ago. Unfortunately with my car, which he forgets isn't a truck. Thankfully, my mechanics could wire tire my front bumper back together without it looking too horrible.

My childhood collie x golden retriever mutt was quite the hunter and spent quite a bit of time in the bush hunting. She killed many '***** and 'possums in her day; always left them at one of the steps. My dad always made sure to club the 'possums to make sure they were dead, but I think they always were before then. Then he'd go bury them in the field.

One night my cousins, my brother and I were out walking around the yard after dark. Well my one cousin, a townie, almost stepped on a 'possum. He was completely freaked out. Of course for my brother and I, as country kids, it was no big deal. We grabbed a stick, poked it to see if it would move, then promptly went into the house with great excitement to announce Cinnamon's latest kill. My dad went out and did his shovel duty just to be sure. 

My grandpa had hounds for hunting. He always warned my mother to never let the dogs follow a '**** into a pond or deep water. He told my mom he had seen it where a '**** sat on the hound's head and drowned it. Certainly a horrible way to lose a dog, but a bigger loss when it was a "prized" working dog.


----------

